# shih tzu (baxter & benson)



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

here is the first pic of baxter & benson


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhh bless


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh derick they are lovely, we used to have a shih tzu called blossom, they are gorgeous little dogs, your two look adorable hope they are giving you lots of fun, are they brothers, ????


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

yes they are brothers there were two dogs and two girls in the litter they all look lovely and they are lots of fun too thanx for the reply.


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

thanx for the reply nici


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet 
going to have a couple of them stay with me in the summer, 2 girls


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

your going to lots of fun then plus be very busy


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im always busy lol
hope they enjoy themselfs we go all over the place and have fun so they will need a hoilday to recover from their holiday,


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh they are just adorable!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

such cute pups just lovely


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

thanx vixenelite


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

thanx elena


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

They look like 2 baby birds in a lil nest waiting for ther mum to come back hehe.
soooo very cute


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

yes they are cute thanx loe i will put some more pics on soon


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

same with you i have a shih tzu. i like them a lot. they are so cute


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

derick said:


> yes they are cute thanx loe i will put some more pics on soon


Look very forward to seeing more pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

thanx everyone more pics on the way very busy for the next few days so if i don't get on line again i would like to wish everyone a merry xmas and a happy new year hope all get what they want and have a great time 

merry xmas from all here,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we need some pictures soon please Derick,,.......


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww so cute.
I have one and 5 puppies at the minute! 
They go from little balls of fluff to big balls of fluff don't they!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

amy_lou_79 said:


> Awww so cute.
> I have one and 5 puppies at the minute!
> They go from little balls of fluff to big balls of fluff don't they!


yes,,, and we want more pictures of them before they go to there new homes,,,, just looked at picture of candy,,, gorgeous,,,


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

its a dogs life


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhh, they look very comfy Derick,,,,,,,,,,, they have grown to,,,,,,,, they are gorgeous,, thanks for updating us ,,,,,,keep the pictures coming,,,


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

What sweethearts


----------

